# Help a confused (potentially unstable) guy out, please...



## PoloniumCyanide (Aug 17, 2015)

Yes, most likely


----------



## Satellite Fish (Aug 18, 2015)

Alright then, thanks, everybody! I appreciate you helping me out.

If anybody has a different opinion on the matter, let me know :happy:

P.S. If someone is picking up a certain Ennea-type lemme know too. Thanks!


----------

